# 04 M6. alignment question



## protek25 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm new to these forums, but have been reading the posts. Seems to be a few people who know what they're talking about. My question is about the alignment. I suppose I could find out on line, but does anyone know if the caster on these things 0, or even positive? I'm in Texas, and there are a lot of 'crowned' roads around here, and the car seems to want to drift to the low side of any crown. On real flat roads, it seems to track straight. It isn't real bad, but is definately a pain if you happen to be taking in the sights on a long ride.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine does actually the opposite. I get a slight drift to the right on flat roads, but if the part of the road is angled to the right, i.e. far left insterstate lane, I go perfectly straight. I am pretty sure my alignment is off, or I got tire balance issues.


----------

